# How close is she to kidding?



## Shain B.

I have a 3 or 4 year old nigerian dwarf doe that I purchased about 5 weeks ago. She is pregnant, but the owner had no idea when she was bred. He she was estimated 2 to 4 weeks from kidding then.. shes our first goat and she's got me super anxious!
I've done a lot of research both before and after getting her about all the signs. She has pawed the ground since we got her, and her ligs come and go constantly. Yesterday they were totally loose and caved in, but still there. I'm just looking for an educated guess. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

Their udder starts to fill about a month prior to kidding. We can look at the back end and usually tell if pregnant or not but not when they will kid.


----------



## SandyNubians

Did she have her udder when you got her? Did she have kids on her? Ligs are always kinda difficult when does are carrying multiples(and looks like she has got 3 or 4, maybe in there!). They like to toy with you and come and go. She looks close. I would expect her udder to get a little bigger 24hrs before, but right now it looks ready for that last minute fill. If it's tight normally you are in the last 12-48 hours. She does look like she has, or is starting to drop and ligs are low. As a general rule, most goats start to develop an udder 6-8 weeks before kidding. I find 8 weeks more common with FFs and 6 weeks more common wih experienced does. Longest I have ever had one with an udder was 9 weeks before kidding. I would be expecting your girl to go within the next 1-10 days. But goats are crazy and like to mess with people, so who knows!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

SandyNubians said:


> Did she have her udder when you got her? Did she have kids on her? Ligs are always kinda difficult when does are carrying multiples(and looks like she has got 3 or 4, maybe in there!). They like to toy with you and come and go. She looks close. I would expect her udder to get a little bigger 24hrs before, but right now it looks ready for that last minute fill. If it's tight normally you are in the last 12-48 hours. She does look like she has, or is starting to drop and ligs are low. As a general rule, most goats start to develop an udder 6-8 weeks before kidding. I find 8 weeks more common with FFs and 6 weeks more common wih experienced does. Longest I have ever had one with an udder was 9 weeks before kidding. I would be expecting your girl to go within the next 1-10 days. But goats are crazy and like to mess with people, so who knows!


:upclap)


----------



## SalteyLove

I'm guessing 4 more days


----------



## toth boer goats

She is looking closer.


----------



## Shain B.

She had a saggy utter that was a little less than half the size it is now. I know from her previous owner that she had 2 kids last year, be he wasn't her first owner either, so I'm sure she had kidded before that. She has definitely started to drop. It would be awesome if she had more than 2! The suspense is killing me. Lol. 

She's dropped more just since yesterday. These 2 pictures are from yesterday and this morning from roughly the same angle.


----------



## Sfgwife

Shain B. said:


> She had a saggy utter that was a little less than half the size it is now. I know from her previous owner that she had 2 kids last year, be he wasn't her first owner either, so I'm sure she had kidded before that. She has definitely started to drop. It would be awesome if she had more than 2! The suspense is killing me. Lol.
> 
> She's dropped more just since yesterday. These 2 pictures are from yesterday and this morning from roughly the same angle.


She gots four lil kids in that cute buddah belly! Hahahaha. Also look for discharge... white milky turnin to clearish and amber.... am er is the bingo we gonna release the hostages very very soon color.


----------



## Shain B.

The night I brought her home she had a little white discharge and I had a mini freak-out because I hadn't read too much about it yet. I was afraid moving her had made her go into labor (silly me). She hasn't any had any more discharge since then. She's definitely loose though and her vulva opens when she lays down. I was just wondering what everybody else thought. I'll be sure to post some pictures for you all when she does decide to "let the hostages out."


----------



## toth boer goats

She is still up on her sides. 
When you all of a sudden see her sides(belly drop) she may be getting closer.

Her flanks and tailhead area will be sunken in more, as she gets closer.

If you see a amber clear long tube like discharge, she is getting ready. 

If she looks posty she is getting closer.

A side view also helps to determine if she is getting closer.


----------



## Shain B.

toth boer goats said:


> She is still up on her sides.
> When you all of a sudden see her sides(belly drop) she may be getting closer.
> 
> Her flanks and tailhead area will be sunken in more, as she gets closer.
> 
> If you see a amber clear long tube like discharge, she is getting ready.
> 
> If she looks posty she is getting closer.
> 
> A side view also helps to determine if she is getting closer.


Here's one from the side taken yesterday.


----------



## SandyNubians

Wow! She definitely looks close! I wonder how much she will milk(if that's what you are planning to do)

My personal guess would be babies in the next 1-3 days. But a safer guess is 1-10 days. I highly doubt she will go longer than that. You have had her for 5 weeks. My estimate for half that size would be she had it probably 2-3 weeks before you got her is when it first started to fill up. So that is 7-8 weeks(estimate) right there. Very pretty girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat

My guess (and that's all it is), is Sunday sometime... I'm thinking twins that are adorable and fuzzy 
Seriously though, congratulations on your soon to be arrivals! It's so exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time. Your doe is a cutie too! Can't wait for the baby pics!


----------



## Shain B.

SandyNubians said:


> Wow! She definitely looks close! I wonder how much she will milk(if that's what you are planning to do)
> 
> My personal guess would be babies in the next 1-3 days. But a safer guess is 1-10 days. I highly doubt she will go longer than that. You have had her for 5 weeks. My estimate for half that size would be she had it probably 2-3 weeks before you got her is when it first started to fill up. So that is 7-8 weeks(estimate) right there. Very pretty girl!


I do plan to try and milk her. The last owner said she didn't like being handled(aka no one spent the time with her), and she still has her moments but for the most part she's been really easy to handle. She's never been milked, so it could be a bit of a challenge, but I'll get her there.


----------



## Shain B.

GoofyGoat said:


> My guess (and that's all it is), is Sunday sometime... I'm thinking twins that are adorable and fuzzy
> Seriously though, congratulations on your soon to be arrivals! It's so exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time. Your doe is a cutie too! Can't wait for the baby pics!


Thank you! She is a really pretty little goat. I have been hoping that she would go ahead and kid, since she's been alone since she got here. I'm hoping she has some more little does for me so I can keep them around for her. I have no idea what the sire looked like, but her last owner said he came from champion lines and could have been registered, but they never followed through. Thats okay though. This being her third home, I plan to keep her around and work with her as much as possible. She's never gotten much attention and never been milked before so this should be fun. Lol. She's getting really spoiled here between myself and 4 daughters always checking on her. She loves getting scratched, but never knew it until now.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Shain B. said:


> Thank you! She is a really pretty little goat. I have been hoping that she would go ahead and kid, since she's been alone since she got here. I'm hoping she has some more little does for me so I can keep them around for her. I have no idea what the sire looked like, but her last owner said he came from champion lines and could have been registered, but they never followed through. Thats okay though. This being her third home, I plan to keep her around and work with her as much as possible. She's never gotten much attention and never been milked before so this should be fun. Lol. She's getting really spoiled here between myself and 4 daughters always checking on her. She loves getting scratched, but never knew it until now.


Sounds like that cutie found a GREAT forever home!


----------



## Sfgwife

Shain B. said:


> Thank you! She is a really pretty little goat. I have been hoping that she would go ahead and kid, since she's been alone since she got here. I'm hoping she has some more little does for me so I can keep them around for her. I have no idea what the sire looked like, but her last owner said he came from champion lines and could have been registered, but they never followed through. Thats okay though. This being her third home, I plan to keep her around and work with her as much as possible. She's never gotten much attention and never been milked before so this should be fun. Lol. She's getting really spoiled here between myself and 4 daughters always checking on her. She loves getting scratched, but never knew it until now.


Sounds like she has a great home! Gettin everyone used to milkin does take a bit of time and loads of patience but it is worth it! My gracie was two when we got her last year and had not been milked. But we learned together and now she stands like a champ for anyone to milk her. . Last year she had FITS if anyone but me milked her but this year she is like yep go for it guys we are good. Lol. We recently got a new doe and she is a ff in milk and had not been milked. i did all milkin the first four days til she realized it was ok. Then hubby and son started doin it some. So that we didnt have the same problem about only i can milk and the doe stand good.

And. If your doe has boys you can always wether them to be companions. .


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Welcome to the forum! SandyNubians has told us that she gets some of the placenta or else some of the birthing fluids on her hands to let her doe lick off. This gives her your smell and taste as one of her babies and your doe will want you to have her milk.


----------



## SandyNubians

Dwarf Dad said:


> gets some of the placenta or else some of the birthing fluids on her hands to let her doe lick off. This gives her your smell and taste as one of her babies and your doe will want you to have her milk.


This does work really well! Even my most fearful does come around. I am the proud kid of 5 does right now :lolgoat: I just have to sit and make my "baby bleat" and they walk right over and chew cud while i milk. No restraining needed. Other than weaning time. Then they let me milk for a little and walk away, so I do have to start to hook them up. If you plan on dam rasing, take away first born baby and clean its head(this should only take 1-2 minutes max) get the fluid, let her lick your hand and make a sound like a baby goat bleating. After she has licked your goo off, bring her baby back and let her finish cleaning babies body. From start to finish this should only take about 60seconds or so. Not very long, and the doe will NOT reject a kid from doing this. Then she could finish having the rest of her kids, you could do the whole hand thing again with each one, but after the first baby it doesn't really have an effect, so i don't do it. Once they are all born and mama is standing and ready to feed, guide them to the udder and just touch her udder and mess with it a bit. She should be too distracted with all her new fluff balls to care about you. This gives some very quick desensitization. May or may not work. Depends on the individual doe. I have one who screams like i am murdering her if i barely even touch her udder, let alone trying to milk it out. I doubt she will ever come around(she is 7)


----------



## toth boer goats

She is getting there. 

Doe code of honor always prevails. 

They leave up guessing and stress us out waiting.  (doh)(headsmash):imok::waiting:


----------



## Shain B.

Dwarf Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum! SandyNubians has told us that she gets some of the placenta or else some of the birthing fluids on her hands to let her doe lick off. This gives her your smell and taste as one of her babies and your doe will want you to have her milk.


That is a great idea that I have not heard or read anywhere else. I may just give it a shot! She has gotten comfortable with me touching her everywhere EXCEPT her utter. She will jump and run as soon as she notices what I'm doing, which up until now I've just been feeling to see if she's begun dropping any milk.

I really appreciate the tip!


----------



## Shain B.

I know that this is a completely different issue, but she also hadn't been vaccinated before being given to me. She's been on medicated feed, but I've seen where everyone says to vaccinate 4 weeks before kidding. I never did because I didn't know what her due date was and if it was safe to do so closer to kidding. When do you all think I should vaccinate? Now or after kidding?


----------



## SandyNubians

Probably best to wait until after the kidding. She looks close and vaccinating won't do anything for her kids as close as she is.


----------



## Shain B.

SandyNubians said:


> Probably best to wait until after the kidding. She looks close and vaccinating won't do anything for her kids as close as she is.


That's what I thought. Thank you!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707




----------



## Shain B.

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> View attachment 157971


Love it! I definitely need her help right now.


----------



## Shain B.

Okay guys... so she was laying down in her usual dirt spot she's dug for herself earlier with I went to check on her. Directly under her lady parts was a wet spot about 6 inches across and her tail was soaked (looked like she had peed while laying down. Lol.) Now she's got some clear discharge. Not dripping but it's moist enough to string out when I move her tail. Any ideas as to what that could have been?

She's also letting me feel and squish all over her udder if that means anything. She usually jumps up as soon as I touch it. It's gotten firm.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh boy...exciting..keep a close eye on her. Maybe today or tonight! My guess is still twins on Sunday


----------



## SandyNubians

She sounds SUPER close. Discharge, letting you touch her udder, firm udder. Very classic signs of impending labor!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Shain B.

She's got more clear sticky discharge tonight. Sides and tail have sunken more and the only trace of ligaments I can find are where they attach. (woo)


----------



## Sfgwife

Shain B. said:


> She's got more clear sticky discharge tonight. Sides and tail have sunken more and the only trace of ligaments I can find are where they attach. (woo)


I bet you have a long sleepless night. Hahahhaha! Happy kidding!


----------



## Sfgwife

Shain B. said:


> She's got more clear sticky discharge tonight. Sides and tail have sunken more and the only trace of ligaments I can find are where they attach. (woo)


Got kids yet? :coolmoves:mg:


----------



## toth boer goats

Any kiddo's?


----------



## mariella

Fallowing


----------



## SandyNubians

:waiting: Come on, we want to see babies!


----------



## Shain B.

Still no babies!! She is currently laying down with a lot of labored breathing, not chewing any cud and not flicking her tail at all. Its like she's concentrating. I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope this is it!


----------



## Shain B.

I just checked on her again and as I walked out there I noticed that she was leaking fluids out onto the ground. No mucus though. Would that be amniotic fluid?


----------



## Sfgwife

Shain B. said:


> I just checked on her again and as I walked out there I noticed that she was leaking fluids out onto the ground. No mucus though. Would that be amniotic fluid?


What color?


----------



## Shain B.

It was clear. She did the same thing the other night, I just didn't actually see it happen like this time. It was slowly dripping from her vulva. It looked slightly thicker than water..


----------



## Shain B.

This is currently her, just driving me crazy. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, she looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## Shain B.

I know it. She's super aggravated today too. She kept trying to but the dog through the fence when she was sitting about three feet away from it. That's pretty out of character unless the dog is just in her face. She's usually pretty chill. She's just over it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, she looks very uncomfortable.


Maybe we need a close up under her tail. I think I see prolapse in first picture and can't tell for sure at that angle. If I am wrong, apologies for any panic this might cause.


----------



## Shain B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> Maybe we need a close up under her tail. I think I see prolapse in first picture and can't tell for sure at that angle. If I am wrong, apologies for any panic this might cause.


That's okay. I don't mind any opinions I can get. This is my first time doing this so any and all precautions are fine with me. Here's a picture of Ole Nasty Butt.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

From the picture, the area between anus and vulva just looks really meaty and pronounced. That is the bulge seen when she was standing sideways. Does her lady part poke out a little more when she lies down? If the answer is no, that's real good news. Could be a kid pressing against it a little or she gets puffy when it's close. You will be kidding soon more than likely.


----------



## Shain B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> From the picture, the area between anus and vulva just looks really meaty and pronounced. That is the bulge seen when she was standing sideways. Does her lady part poke out a little more when she lies down? If the answer is no, that's real good news. Could be a kid pressing against it a little or she gets puffy when it's close. You will be kidding soon more than likely.


Well, the whole thing does stick out more when she is laying down and opens depending on how she's laying. She is like jello back there. I touched it earlier and it's actually softer than jello. I know I don't know much but seems like she should have gone by now. The kids are still kicking and healthy, so there's that.:shrug:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Someone more experienced with delivering kids than myself will be replying and helping you through this. I only noticed the prolapse, others will know what to do from here. It's gonna be okay Shain, most of the time, this isn't a big deal.

@Jessica84 @SandyNubians @SalteyLove


----------



## Shain B.

NigerianNewbie said:


> Someone more experienced with delivering kids than myself will be replying and helping you through this. I only noticed the prolapse, others will know what to do from here. It's gonna be okay Shain, most of the time, this isn't a big deal.


I hope not.. I'll do whatever needs to be done if it comes to it. The only person I've got nearby that has goats is my neighbor but he just got his first buck and doe too so, he's never done any of this either. I really appreciate the help! Her last owner said she kidded like a pro on her own so hopefully this will turn out the way it ought to.. if he could have given me an exact due date it would be extremely helpful. That's why I've been reluctant to be too invasive, but she is showing every sign under the sun except thick discharge. As far as I know she's leaked fluid twice. I'm at a loss as to what's going on with her now. Thanks again.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Shain B. said:


> I hope not.. I'll do whatever needs to be done if it comes to it. The only person I've got nearby that has goats is my neighbor but he just got his first buck and doe too so, he's never done any of this either. I really appreciate the help! Her last owner said she kidded like a pro on her own so hopefully this will turn out the way it ought to.. if he could have given me an exact due date it would be extremely helpful. That's why I've been reluctant to be too invasive, but she is showing every sign under the sun except thick discharge. As far as I know she's leaked fluid twice. I'm at a loss as to what's going on with her now. Thanks again.


Have her sides sunken? I can't tell from the pictures. What about her ligaments?

When she lays down does her vulva open and widen?


----------



## Shain B.

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Have her sides sunken? I can't tell from the pictures. What about her ligaments?
> 
> When she lays down does her vulva open and widen?


Sides have sunken. Hips are prominent because she's sunken behind her tail. Ligaments are like sponges but they come and go. There's been twice now I thought they were gone.


----------



## Shain B.

NigerianDwarfOwner707 asked about B complex but the post isn't showing now so I can't reply to it. To be honest I'm not totally sure about the mineral side of things yet. I've read a lot of conflicting articles on it. She is currently on Alfalfa and medicated Purina grower feed ( I also take her out to graze since her pin is in the backyard that we had just had cleared and there's no grass growing yet). If any of you have any suggestions on what mineral powders or blocks I should get it would be appreciated. I have given her baking soda, but that's about the extent of it since this feed has a lot of calcium selenium and so on in it. Here's the feed that I'm giving her.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...g5SKinJX9HzxaFxa1R8BtUl-OWbFfMy4aAsz0EALw_wcB


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Lol oops I'm sorry. I did but it was meant for another post so I deleted the accidental post.

Loose mineral mix and a salt is necessary (no baking soda). Sweetlix Meat Maker 16:8 (unmedicated) is a great mineral, as well as purina wind rain and storm cattle mineral. Many other blends are good too, those are the easy ones to find and very good. As for salt, redmond salt is an excellent brand, but a block or trace mineralized block is just fine.


----------



## Shain B.

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Lol oops I'm sorry. I did but it was meant for another post so I deleted the accidental post.
> 
> Loose mineral mix and a salt is necessary (no baking soda). Sweetlix Meat Maker 16:8 (unmedicated) is a great mineral, as well as purina wind rain and storm cattle mineral. Many other blends are good too, those are the easy ones to find and very good. As for salt, redmond salt is an excellent brand, but a block or trace mineralized block is just fine.


That's okay! I wasn't sure, so I replied anyways just in case! Thanks for the advice! I've seen and read a lot of people that give them baking soda as free choice, so I had no idea. She's only on the medicated grower feed right now because that's what her previous owner was giving her since she was with kids. I tried to stick with what he had started her on. I'll definitely look up some of the other stuff you suggested though!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Shain B. said:


> That's okay! I wasn't sure, so I replied anyways just in case! Thanks for the advice! I've seen and read a lot of people that give them baking soda as free choice, so I had no idea. She's only on the medicated grower feed right now because that's what her previous owner was giving her since she was with kids. I tried to stick with what he had started her on. I'll definitely look up some of the other stuff you suggested though!


Know that loose minerals are not a suggestion, they are a necessity.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'd switch her to Purina goat chow all stages instead of the medicated when you're done with this bag. The medicine only works if she eats the exact right amount and that's next to impossible to gauge. She sounds like she's getting really close. My doe didn't have much goo right before she kidded, so I don't rely on that 100% can you get a side view picture of her standing up? Is she hunching up at all? 
Here's a picture of Drom in labor, notice the straight back legs and tail off to the side...have you seen this at all?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Yes, SLOWLY wean her on to a non-medicated grain.


----------



## Shain B.

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Know that loose minerals are not a suggestion, they are a necessity.


Well you named several products so I called those suggestions since there are literally hundreds of them to choose from. I'm sorry if you thought I was saying I wouldn't get her anything, because that's most definitely not the case.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Shain B. said:


> Well you named several products so I called those suggestions since there are literally hundreds of them to choose from. I'm sorry if you thought I was saying I wouldn't get her anything, because that's most definitely not the case.


I was just clarifying. No worries.


----------



## Shain B.

GoofyGoat said:


> I'd switch her to Purina goat chow all stages instead of the medicated when you're done with this bag. The medicine only works if she eats the exact right amount and that's next to impossible to gauge. She sounds like she's getting really close. My doe didn't have much goo right before she kidded, so I don't rely on that 100% can you get a side view picture of her standing up? Is she hunching up at all?
> Here's a picture of Drom in labor, notice the straight back legs and tail off to the side...have you seen this at all?


I have. Seen it a few times, but she's fooled me so much, I really have no idea what to expect out of this particular doe.

I got almost full side shots.. she really didn't want to come out because it's been raining a lot today so I had to coax her out with some treats and she wouldn't stand still. I might be able to get better ones in the morning when the light's better.


----------



## GoofyGoat

She does look like she's dropped and posty legged.. maybe prelabor. I'd be checking on her every couple of hours ...baby watch time. I'd say in the next 6-24 hours but knowing the doe code...maybe next Thursday...ugh they're frustrating.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Does she have like a cinder block or something she can put her front feet up on to stretch? That helps move things along and get the kids into the birth canal. Just a thought.


----------



## Shain B.

GoofyGoat said:


> Does she have like a cinder block or something she can put her front feet up on to stretch? That helps move things along and get the kids into the birth canal. Just a thought.


 I'm hoping she goes in the next few hours. It's driving me crazy! I have been checking on her every night and day at all hours because her last owner predicted 2 to 4 weeks when I purchased her almost 6 weeks ago. 
Her fence has been a work in progress since she got here, so there's not much in there yet. I do have a couple blocks I can set in there for her though. Great idea!


----------



## Shain B.

Shain B. said:


> I'm hoping she goes in the next few hours. It's driving me crazy! I have been checking on her every night and day at all hours because her last owner predicted 2 to 4 weeks when I purchased her almost 6 weeks ago.
> Her fence has been a work in progress since she got here, so there's not much in there yet. I do have a couple blocks I can set in there for her though. Great idea!


I put a block inside her house and another by the fence at the highest point for her to get a good stretch on. But guess what!

WE NOW HAVE WHITE STRINGY DISCHARGE! Hopefully she continues to progress!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove

Best wishes for a flawless delivery of healthy triplet doelings and an attentive dam.


----------



## Shain B.

SalteyLove said:


> Best wishes for a flawless delivery of healthy triplet doelings and an attentive dam.


Yes, yes, and yes! Thank you. I will update everyone. Hopefully she will continue to progress!


----------



## Shain B.

Guys.... she is just toying with me again.. UGGGHHH! She doesn't have anymore discharge. Again...(embarrassed)


----------



## Lindan

I spent a couple of weeks going crazy about my girls having kids. She won't pop in till you have grey hair because of stress.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well? How's she doing this morning? How many pots of coffee so far.... lol
More important...how are you this morning? Baby watch is SO tiring. Make sure you're taking your vitamins to keep your strength up too.
She'll pop when she's good and ready but if you're too tired you might miss it taking a nap


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Are the kids here yet?


----------



## toth boer goats

Any kids yet?


----------



## Shain B.

Nope. She up and acting like her ol'self again. She was nibbling my hands and pants this morning as if to apologize for keeping me up until 4am watching her every night. Lol. 5 cups of coffee. I have 4 children of my own to keep up with during the day so its been like working doubles.


----------



## Sfgwife

Shain B. said:


> Nope. She up and acting like her ol'self again. She was nibbling my hands and pants this morning as if to apologize for keeping me up until 4am watching her every night. Lol. 5 cups of coffee. I have 4 children of my own to keep up with during the day so its been like working doubles.


She is doe codeing you! (rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Shain B.

Update for this evening: I had to run some errands this afternoon, and when I came back she was laying on the ground with several of those wet spots I've been talkin about underneath her. Hopefully she is working them into the canal because her lady parts are super swelled out this afternoon and she is hunching a bit. I did put a couple cinder blocks for her to stretch on as GoofyGoat suggested and she's using them! Let's all cross our fingers and toes that this can all end tonight. I am SO tired!
I am attaching pictures of those wet spots and a few of her that I just took.


----------



## Cece and Angel

You can tell when I goat is about to go into labor if they start producing colostrum(milk) she looks pretty big so I would think it would be soon(unless she just has a lot of kids). Just be prepared she could pop at any moment.


----------



## Sfgwife

Cece and Angel said:


> You can tell when I goat is about to go into labor if they start producing colostrum(milk) she looks pretty big so I would think it would be soon(unless she just has a lot of kids). Just be prepared she could pop at any moment.


Please do not mess with udders until after they kid! There is a waxy type plug in the teats to keep out germs and yuck. When they kid you can give a squeeze or two to make sure they are open for the kids but not before.


----------



## Shain B.

Sfgwife said:


> Please do not mess with udders until after they kid! There is a waxy type plug in the teats to keep out germs and yuck. When they kid you can give a squeeze or two to make sure they are open for the kids but not before.


I've read about the plugs so I don't ever squeeze the teat, just feel udder firmness when she lets me.


----------



## Sfgwife

Shain B. said:


> I've read about the plugs so I don't ever squeeze the teat, just feel udder firmness when she lets me.


Good!


----------



## Shain B.

Okay, so... seems she has now lost her ligaments, I can wrap my fingers completely around the base of the tail.. it's sunken in completely.
She is still leaking fluid though. Fresh wet spots everytime I go out. Is this normal? No goo or obvious signs of labor/contractions/discomfort...
See the picture.


----------



## toth boer goats

The wet spots? Is there mucus in it?
If so, she broke her water. 

Otherwise, she is peeing a lot.
And may be getting closer.


----------



## Shain B.

No mucus that I can tell. She's peeing and pooping normally when she's up walking around, but I guess she's just leaking really bad every time she lays down. She did it a couple times a few days ago but she's doing it every time she lays down now. I can literally stand there and watch her and then see some just running out on the ground. I think those cinder blocks may just be really doing their job and moving those kids down pushing on her bladder more. She looks like she hasn't been fed in about a month right now if you just looked at her hips. I didn't think she could drop anymore but she definitely has. The top of her belly is totally squishy now, but I still see and feel kids moving in the bottom.


----------



## ksalvagno

Kids take up a lot of room, leaving little room for organs. She probably can't control her pee.


----------



## toth boer goats

:up:


----------



## Shain B.

She's very vocal today. NO ligaments. She never bleets. It's time.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Happy and uneventful kidding!


----------



## Sfgwife

Shain B. said:


> She's very vocal today. NO ligaments. She never bleets. It's time.


That is my gracie when it is time too. She sings the song of her people loud and proud the whole time she is in labor.


----------



## Shain B.

Sfgwife said:


> That is my gracie when it is time too. She sings the song of her people loud and proud the whole time she is in labor.


This one never makes a sound. I've heard her MAYBE twice the whole time and it's like a whisper. Lol. This is still quiet for a goat but really loud for her. Constant too. Sounds crazy, but I really like hearing her song. Doesn't happen often!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Happy kidding!


----------



## Shain B.

One girl so far!


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww! Too cute :inlove:


----------



## Shain B.

3 happy healthy doelings!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Congratulations! They are beautiful! Make sure to give mama some warm molasses water.


----------



## Shain B.

Done and done. All have suckled. Had to break the second plug loose but they're able to feed from both sides now. Thank you all!


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! Congrats! All girls too. So beautiful. Bet you and mama goat are beyond happy!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

SalteyLove said:


> Best wishes for a flawless delivery of healthy triplet doelings and an attentive dam.


@SalteyLove 3 triplet doelings were born a few hours ago! (woot)Mama is all about licking them clean and sweet nuzzles.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Shain, congratulations, they are lovely. Don't forget to dip their umbilical cord stumps completely up to the belly with iodine. After you rest a while and can drag yourself away from loving on those kids, maybe share how your first goat birthing experience felt.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations on your doelings! Looks like many more kiddings in your future.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, congrats.


----------

